# Shoalwater 14.5 Cat



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Anybody have pics,numbers,pros or cons about this boat?
Thanks.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Its too small for me and you where you gonna put me lol.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

bubbas kenner said:


> Its too small for me and you where you gonna put me lol.


 Huh?


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

*I run an '08 14.5 Cat, 60hp E-Tech*

and I love it. Got it last spring and have been mroe than impressed with its abilities. When I went on the hunt for a new boat, I was looking at the SS Classic 15, Tran Baby Cat, or the Shoalwater 14.5. All 3 are really solid boats, and will get into the skinniest of the skinny. All 3 can also be hard to find used, so when I was ready to buy - I found a 14.5 so I test rode it and made the purchase a week later.

After running it for a while, I can honestly say this is an amazing 1 or 2 man fishing rig. I have pushed up to 4 a couple of times, but loaded with just me or me and a buddy I can jump that thing on plane in a true 6" (soft bottom) with ease. At rest you are drafting about 6" with 2 in the boat, and on plane I have no qualms running over a 4" deep oyster reef with my motor jacked up.

Thats another thing. With a shallow blaster cav plate, I'm holding 15 PSI jacked up at 4", 10 PSI at 5", and 5 PSI jacked all the up to 6" (skeg level with bottom of the cats). Getting about 33MPH with a 15 pitch 3 blade prop, and 27MPH at 4700 RMP (where I get hte best MPG). It'll run shallower than you will be willing to run it, (but <3" on a hard bottom is unrealistic).

For a 14' boat, it's surprisingly roomy. You can drift fish with 3 people if you are smart about it (one on the bow, one in the rear, and one standing on the front cooler); and it's not the least bit tippy. I've crossed matagorda in some serious chop that was "rough" but I made it across none-the-less. Ideally you can run the flats most places and always avoid the rough stuff. With that etech, I can fish all day, and all over WMB, and only burn on average 3 gal in a day.

PM if you want to go out one day. I'm thinking I may do a quick morning trip to WGB this weekend while the old lady is at work. Planning on fishing an area 90% of the bay boats can't float in, sight casting at reds.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

First Pic of of an Oyster Reef I boated over.

2nd is of the Deck with the TM I recently added. 

PM if you have any other questions.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

DOC thats a nice little rig i have a BC and love it too....how do you like that poling platform? i have a front casting platform but no rear tower debating on if i want to add the weight or not


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

If I had my choice, (and after watching several of Railbirds videos on youtube), I put some sort of fold down tower over the console vs a poling tower. That being said, the tower is nice, and I've caught quite a few reds from up there. Previously I had been climbing down with the fish on to net the fish. After watching RB and his videos, I'm gonna just stay up there and flop them up on the deck since the sides are almost level with the water. It poll's well, but I wouldn't get up there in any kind of chop.

The wife loves to sit up there and fish, which leave the front free for me to run the TM. 

Most of the time when I fish alone, I'm on the bow or standing on the front cooler, which heps with visabliity a good bit. From the tower, you can see reds very well. Wish I had a fold down leaning rail though. I can see myself eventually hooking a fish and stepping off it by accident.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks for the feed back i think i will contact coastal aluminum in the comming winter months and see about doing a fold down tower i will shoot you the info when i get it if only for grins 

gotta love these small rigs !!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Def let me know how it goes. I'm considering removing the tower and trying to get something like that made. Still on the fence, but Railbird may pursuade me! 

The little rigs rock. Sure the draw backs of capacity and speed suck, but I love love love being able to get back into kayak territory and lay the smack down on some reds.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

A few more pics by PM request

2nd pic was taken while I was doing 9MPH (trying to see how slowly I could stay on top), hence the bow rise.


Definitly give them a ride when you buy. My dream boat was (and is still) a baby cat, but this will definitly hang right there with it 99.999% of the time. Only real difference I have noticed after riding a bunch in both is that the BC handles the rough stuff better than the 14.5. As for shallow water performance, I'd bet a case of beer that I can do anything that any BC can do. The lightness of the hull is awesome. When I get on those shallow reds (<8" of water) and its too shallow for a trolling motor and too muddy to wade, I'll sit on the bow and walk the boat around with my legs. Caught a bunch of reds like that....

First thing you will say when you get on one is that it's bigger than you expected. 

Good luck, and let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

I've got the same rig (07 Cat) and love it. DocH is right on with everything he said. I've even taken mine offshore a few times.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Keep the posts coming!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Justin_Time said:


> I've got the same rig (07 Cat) and love it. DocH is right on with everything he said. I've even taken mine offshore a few times.


 love the last pic!!!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

.....


----------



## maso22 (Oct 11, 2011)

is their a website where i can find used boats at me and my dad want one soo bad! reply a website please


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

maso22 said:


> is their a website where i can find used boats at me and my dad want one soo bad! reply a website please


Try 2coolfishing.com I hear it's a pretty good site!!!!! LOL There was a similar boat that just sold in the classifieds.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

CaptainDoc is that a red lab?


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Sure is! His name is Gus, and he's my 3rd generation. I still have his dad 'Doc', but he is retired and living at the farm. Also had his grandmother as a family pet growing up. 

I'm starting to look for a Red Lab puppy to eventually breed Gus to. Might also consider breeding him to someone's Red female, so if any 2coolers read this and have an AKC registered female, please give me a shout. Gus is 6.5. I'd like to try to keep the bloodline the rest of my life if possible. Never seen a dog with a cooler personality than ole Gus (after Capt Agustus McCray). He'll chill all day on the boat while I wade fish, even if I'm out if sight. A duck retreiving machine he is.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Great lookin' dog, Doc...


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks man! You need to let me in on some of those Dorado secrets! Been dying to catch one. Had hoped to get offshore one day this summer, but the wind and my schedule never really alligned. Maybe next year....


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Justin_Time said:


> Great lookin' dog, Doc...


x2!


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Buddy has the 14.5, and it fishes 3 grown men nicely. Little tough croshing EGB on a windy day, but runs skinny and gets up in a hurry will a cavitation plate. He runs a 70 E-Tec with 6" jack plate I believe.

Doc
I may be breeding my fox red female next heat. She is a Senior Hunter that does very nice Master work. She will run Masters in late spring. Not sure who the stud will be, but it will be an exceptional breeding. I'm leaning towards an FC that a buddy and I bred. My girl is a marking/handling machine. I'll pm some pics, or you can check out my post from Jan "duck and deer hunting in Central Texas".


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey Doc that boat really looks familiar! Still hate that I got rid of her! She is still looking good and I see she will still catch a fish or two.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

chasentail said:


> Hey Doc that boat really looks familiar! Still hate that I got rid of her! She is still looking good and I see she will still catch a fish or two.


Hey Man!!!!!!

I saw your avatar the other day and I was like "hmmmmm, I think I know that boat!". Too funny.

Yeah, it's been a heck of a ride for sure! The more I run it the more I love it. We need to hook up one day and race....just give me a 15 min head start!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Hey Man!!!!!!
> 
> I saw your avatar the other day and I was like "hmmmmm, I think I know that boat!". Too funny.
> 
> Yeah, it's been a heck of a ride for sure! The more I run it the more I love it. We need to hook up one day and race....just give me a 15 min head start!


 LOL maybe 20 minutes and you will win Doc!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Redfishross (Mar 14, 2014)

blackmagic said:


> Anybody have pics,numbers,pros or cons about this boat?
> Thanks.


I have had mine for 10 years , been in every kind or water including 10 miles off shore. Best boat in its class , running 60 Etec with 17 pitch Rogue 4 blade getting 5900 rpms and mid 30's mph.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Redfishross said:


> I have had mine for 10 years , been in every kind or water including 10 miles off shore. Best boat in its class , running 60 Etec with 17 pitch Rogue 4 blade getting 5900 rpms and mid 30's mph.


Hey red this thread is nearly 4 years old:doowapsta


----------

